# Blower motor humming Now not turning



## MeLikeUmFire (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a early 90's R-14. The blower is humming now and not turning @ all (looks like it is trying to start to turn but doesnt)....can Can I get smaller blowers that don't blow so hard or are as noisy and swap them out? Do they have to be same make model??


----------



## MeLikeUmFire (Jan 4, 2010)

Any rec's on best/most affordable place to purchase new blowers?


----------



## oconnor (Jan 4, 2010)

you can usually remove the blower and clean/repair the cause of the stuck fans.  Have you pulled it out of the stove yet?


----------



## jasong (Jan 4, 2010)

CleamBurnin is right. Most fans have to be lubricated. A few drops of oil on the bearings might fix it.


----------



## MeLikeUmFire (Jan 4, 2010)

I took it out.....can spin cage but it does not turn freely( both sides). What should I look for that might be binding it up?


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2010)

A picture with the make and model of the motor clearly showing will help determine a replacement. Also measure up the squirrel cage and post dimensions. There may be one at a lower rpm depending on the fan dimensions.


----------



## cycloxer (Jan 4, 2010)

Oil the sleeve bearings on either end. If that doesn't work you can order new blowers on Ebay, Amazon, or go to http://www.cshincorporated.com/


----------



## MeLikeUmFire (Jan 4, 2010)

U guys are wizards I put a little oil on the bearings.....bam it took off no squealing. Is there a particular oil that lasts longer than others?


----------



## mellow (Jan 4, 2010)

Some might not agree with this but I used virgin olive oil on mine.  I used PB blaster to free it up then used the olive oil to keep it lubricated.  It worked great, sold the stove so not sure if it is still working.


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2010)

I use a teflon lube or synthetic oil.


----------



## cycloxer (Jan 4, 2010)

mellow said:
			
		

> Some might not agree with this but I used virgin olive oil on mine.



That is definitely a strange choice.


----------



## mellow (Jan 4, 2010)

cycloxer said:
			
		

> That is definitely a strange choice.



I first tried it on the blower for my Craft stove, it worked to get the squirrel cage fan freed up.  It was all I had in the house at the time.  I was surprised I never had to oil that fan again for the next 2 years I used it.  I then used it on the blower for my Sierra after I used PB to get it freed up, only had to do it once on that as well and it worked until I replaced the blower.


----------



## andybaker (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with oiling it. If it seizes up on you again you may want to look into just replacing the motor. I've replaced mine with one from Grainger. They're usually just a small C-frame motor and often very inexpensive.


----------

